# Primo E recipe



## glaciershaker

Looking to brew @ 100mg. 
Been told the 2/20 will work. 
This is very $ stuff don't want
Have it crash

Thanks


----------



## gh0st

Hey my man! Here are some great recipes given to me by a very experienced brewer who sources on another board very small scale and is now focusing his time more on Sarms and Serms and Ai's. soon i think he is going to stop the AAS brewing all together. But He is very well respected and I was very fortunate for him to help me out and give me these formulas/ recipes whatever u want to call em


----------



## gh0st

I'll just post quote exactly what he wrote to me via PM!

*"Primo ace 50
30%bb
2% ba
Grape seed oil 
Is been a while since I made it but will do a small amount in and if is painless I'll stick to that but if not I will use 100% EO instead of the grape seed oil

Primo200
25% bB
1.5% BA
EO"*


----------



## gh0st

Some questions i asked him and his replies:

*ME:* ON PRimo200 what about 50/50 on the GSO/EO? I have seen many formulas with this as a sugestion?

Whats the plus to using ALL EO! or All GSO? why use all EO.......is there a problem with a 50/50 split?

*Chavo:* If you mix oil and EO it may come out cloudy which still ok to use, you can filter it again and the cloudiness will go away. EO is toxic to the liver so there is no plus other than makes it painless and prevents it from crashing, it can cause scar tissue faster than GSO


----------



## gh0st

This is what he provided me for the primo e 100 recepe

Grapseed oil
25% BB
1.5% BA
Use a 22um PVDF filter


----------



## gh0st

HOPE THIS HELPS!!!!

Please keep us updated on how your first brew comes out!

I wouldnt always use 2% BA either. Honestly its not nessisary to use that much BA! 1.5 BA is more then enough! And remember using more BB is never an issue! Better to use 25% BB and make sure it holds then use 20% and perhaps it crashes. I wasnt reprised when he gave me the primo e100 formula as this is what i have read about from folks that have more experinse brewing then me. honestly 20/2 would probably be fin but and extra 5% what is the harm!

Good luck!


----------



## Daniel11

200 primo e in MCT oil holds with 2% BA 20% BB



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChemBJ

40ml for 100mg/ml

4 grams Methenolone enanthate
29 ml Grapeseed Oil
2ml Benzyl Alcohol = 5%
6ml benzyl benzoate = 15%

Hope it will help you !


----------



## glaciershaker

I did it 2/20
30% EO the rest MCT


----------



## alzadosghost

1/18 in grape seed works fine. Holds fine. No pain


----------



## BrooklynBorn

What filter? Haven’t done it in years but remember the whatmans stopped working all the time, previously was never an issue?


----------



## bbuck

Looking at a bottle of Primo E, I made 2 years ago at 200mg/ml. 20/2 with MCT and Whatman .2 filter and all is still good


----------



## dros1

I recommend MCT oil for Primo 200 will hold with 20/2


----------



## bbuck

200mg/ml 20/2 in MCT oil works for me.


----------



## CollinDC

Has anyone tried primo e @200mg/ml with GSO? or is MCT a must? I've brewed primo e @157mg/ml with GSO 18/2 and it has suspended fine no issues. I did work my way up tho starting @125mg/ml no issues,then went to 140mg/ml. And finally the 157mg/ml Wich I'm using now. No pip and smooth as butter. I do filter with whatman .2 also


----------



## SOUR DIESEL

ChemBJ said:


> 40ml for 100mg/ml
> 
> 4 grams Methenolone enanthate
> 29 ml Grapeseed Oil
> *2ml Benzyl Alcohol = 5%*
> 6ml benzyl benzoate = 15%
> 
> Hope it will help you !



^^^*5%** BA* ..... <smfh>

.


----------

